# malta



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

has any one taken there mh to malta if so where did u ship from and cost


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi

We have an apartment in Malta. You would need to take the ferry from Sicily would be the shortest route. 

Be aware that driving in Makta means alot f narrow roads and not much obeying of traffic signs, especially roundabouts. I am not aware of any campsites.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

There was a campsite on the tip near Comino http://goo.gl/maps/WA60U

But it got a some bad reviews on trip adviser: http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...enture_Campsite-Mellieha_Island_of_Malta.html

Ian


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Malta*

 Ciao, you can take ferries to Malt from Catania or Pozzallo. Not much point though. As pointed out, there isn't really much touring to do in Malta with a m/home. You are just as well taking a trip leaving the motorhome in Sicily, and doing a B/B in Malta for a night or two.
saluti,
eddied


----------

